# 12 weeks and only 15 lbs



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

When I got benelli she was only 5 lbs at 7 weeks. Now at nearly 12 weeks she is about 15 lbs. While she is on the smaller side I wonder how big she will end up. She is energetic and playful , smart and loving. Does anyone else have a pup who was small and got really big? Her parents were 65 and 80 lbs.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The breed standard for a female is 48.5 to 70.5 pounds, with the midpoint being 59.5. She may end up on the lower end of the scale or the upper .. it's really hard to tell at her young age.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I didnt weigh my puppyuntil he was 16 weeks. I dont know why..lol. everyone said he was small. I was given 3 puppies by my neighbor to find homes. I found homes for 2 and no one chose him because he was smaller and not a "usual gsd color".So we ended up keeping him . He really seemed to grow from 15 weeks to 7 months. Hes now 27" and 80 lbs.

I hope hes done growing now..lol


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Indie was 8 pounds at 8 weeks; 16 pounds at 12 weeks. My vet didn't seem to think she was/is small although she did joke about not doubling her weight again for her 16 week visit. She was up to 50 pounds at 28 weeks. She has consistently gained about 2 lbs per week. I know she will start slowing down soon but when and how much remains to be seen.


----------



## lmdurco (Sep 30, 2013)

I just got my first GSD (a beautiful white one) who is just now 12 weeks old and 15.9 lbs. While at the vet last week, there was another German Shepherd pup who was 18 weeks old and was already 35+ lbs. I am now wondering if my pup is on the small side too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tim&Marth (Jul 11, 2013)

lmdurco said:


> I just got my first GSD (a beautiful white one) who is just now 12 weeks old and 15.9 lbs. While at the vet last week, there was another German Shepherd pup who was 18 weeks old and was already 35+ lbs. I am now wondering if my pup is on the small side too
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Every dog seemingly grows at his or her own pace. As long as your puppy is not malnourished, just enjoy your new addition to the family... Our female GSD was 15 pounds at 10 weeks, then packed on 35 pounds over the following 3 months. Put your puppy on a good diet and enjoy the fun times ahead.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Honestly, her weight seems fine. My boy was 10 pounds at 10 weeks. They grow like weeds. Just keep her healthy with excersise, good quality diet, keep her lean.


----------



## aliciataylor (Oct 6, 2013)

My GSD Tucker is now 13 weeks & last week when we saw the vet he was 15lbs. Vet said she'd be happier to see him a few lbs heavier but wasn't a huge concern. Don think its a big deal... Maybe up his food a little?? 

Tucker is also definitely gaining more now since we switched foods from raw to large breed puppy. 

Good luck!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

* correction! my boy was 10 pounds at 8 weeks


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

all of them start out small and they get bigger. is there a
certain size you want your dog to be?



acook0910 said:


> When I got benelli she was only 5 lbs at 7 weeks. Now at nearly 12 weeks she is about 15 lbs. While she is on the smaller side I wonder how big she will end up. She is energetic and playful , smart and loving.
> 
> >>>>> Does anyone else have a pup who was small and got really big?
> 
> Her parents were 65 and 80 lbs.


----------



## Chance88 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm not really certain why, but many seem to equate the health or "status" of a dog by how much he/she weighs (ex: my dog is four months old and weighs 80 lbs!). Relatively speaking, all puppies start out small and get bigger, but it seems that many of us want them to get bigger much faster than they're going to grow and develop. Believe me, I'm speaking to myself here as well.

My first GSD didn't seem to grow and develop relative to what I thought should be the case (and I fretted about it), but ultimately, he turned out exactly as he was designed and well within what a well bred (and well taken care of) male GSD should be.

If you have a well bred dog and she has the proper diet and exercise, she's likely just fine. As she goes through the exponential growth periods, she'll know when she needs a higher caloric intake and you'll see a difference in how much she wants to eat and how often (a high quality food is a must). If you watch your puppy through it's development, she'll tell you everything you need to know. As long as she is active and healthy, has a good appetite and passes regular vet checkups, relax and enjoy her....she'll take care of the rest.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is an article I read yesterday. 

Fit Fido or Fat Fido… Success Just Clicks


----------



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm not looking for any specific size. I always seem to read articles where the pup is like 15 lbs more than mine at the same age. She is on a raw diet, I just added more for each meal. She seems healthy and happy and vet says she's okay. Thank you for the responses. However much she grows and whatever size she is meant to be is just fine with me


----------

